# Σφάξε με, αγά μου, ν' αγιάσω



## nickel (Oct 28, 2011)

Δεν κατάφερα να βρω σαφή αρχή για την έκφραση. Κάποιοι τη συνδέουν με τη σφαγή της Χίου, άλλος λέει μια ιστορία της γιαγιάς του και στα γκουγκλοβιβλία διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχει σε δύο μυθιστορήματα του Καζαντζάκη: _Χριστός ξανασταυρώνεται_ και _Ζορμπάς_.

Αναζητώντας κάποια καλή μετάφραση (πέρα από τις δικές μου ιδέες) είδα στο βιβλίο _The Whispering Voices of Smyrna_ (Niki Karavasilis) την παρακάτω παράγραφο:

The fanatic Sultan, Mohammed, tried to convert all the conquered to Moslems, "in the name of Allah," their God. If they refused, they either ended up in a dungeon or were slaughtered in order to award the one who killed them a place in Paradise, according to the Koran, the holy Moslem book. They were pleading to be slaughtered in order to be sanctified: "Pray, my Aga, my master, slay me, that I may be sanctified."​
Μπερδεμένα τα λέει και θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ και απλούστερες αποδόσεις, π.χ. Kill me and send me to heaven / make me a saint. Αλλά η έκφραση δεν θα έλεγε πολλά στον Δυτικό αναγνώστη, ιδιαίτερα τον Εγγλέζο που θα νομίζει ότι με το «my Aga» μιλάμε για την κουζίνα...

Η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται για την ενδοτικότητα για την οποία κατηγορεί η αντιπολίτευση την κυβέρνηση, οπότε παίζω με διατυπώσεις όπως:
submissiveness
defeatism
the government's politics of submission
ή το πολύ πιο αγγλικό:
like sheep (led) to the slaughter


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2011)

Ο Πολίτης στις Παροιμίες του δεν θυμάμαι να το συνδέει με συγκεκριμένο ιστορικό γεγονός. Η αρχή βέβαια βρίσκεται στην τουρκοκρατία.

Η σύνδεση με τη σφαγή της Χίου αντικατοπτρίζεται και στο ποίημα του Σολωμού προς τον Λόρδο Μπάιρον (με άλλο ρήμα):
'Οταν τόσοι επέφταν χάμω, 
Και σε λόγια απελπισιάς 
Κόψε με, έλεγαν Αγά μου, 
Και τους έκοβε ο Αγάς


----------



## cougr (Oct 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται για την ενδοτικότητα για την οποία κατηγορεί η αντιπολίτευση την κυβέρνηση, οπότε παίζω με διατυπώσεις όπως:
> submissiveness
> defeatism
> the government's politics of submission
> ...



Μερικές ακόμα ιδέες:

The submissive attitude of the government
They're taking it lying down
They're submitting/giving up without a fight (or too easily)
The government's complaisance/acquiescence/passivity/passive acquiescence/passive attitude etc etc.


----------

